# Images of childhood



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ina




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

Great pictures, thanks for the enthusiastic response.


----------



## Shalimar

Wren said:


> Great pictures, thanks for the enthusiastic response.
> View attachment 39435


Beautiful child.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Just some of my great grand children.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39436 Just some of my great grand children.


Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Temperance

Thank you all for posting those wonderful pictures.  Innocent and carefree days.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

Beautiful pictures of children.   Thanks for your presentations.


----------



## Wren

...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave: Hide-and-seek....


----------



## Wren

Hopscotch


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Time of innocence


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

Awwwwwww.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Jackie22

Vega_Lyra said:


> :wave:  View attachment 39857




Love this one!  Nice thread.


----------



## Meanderer

Children practice dancing at a center in Bangladesh.


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


>



They are both so trusting!  What a wonderful picture, SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


>



Very inventive!  That would be much more fun than a colored, plastic water toy!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Nez Perce Boy


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Wonderful photos.


----------



## Roadwarrior

In the 50's (my formative years) my 2 uncles tried their darnedest to get me interested in their chosen crafts, one was a brickmason the other was a long haul trucker.  I received 2 gifts on 2 separate holidays, the trucker brought me a 'Ringsby' toy hauler (his employer), not to be outdone the other brought me a large box of plastic building bricks.  Much like the ones you can buy now but much smaller, some colored red, some white - the roofs were green cardboard.  I loved both the toys, even considered driving as an occupation in my 30's but decided I made more doing what I was doing.  The task of masonry wasn't high on my list but I loved the creativity that the blocks invoked from me.  I kept them in a very large tin can I think it had flour or sugar can't remember but it made a lot of noise when I dumped them on the floor to create.  Below is like images of them.


----------



## Falcon

Great toys.  Wish I'd had them when I was a youngster.

TinkerToys  were all I had and they were fun.

Now, look at the Lego sets.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

When I was about four, five maybe, all I wanted to become was a cop. 
Not a Dragnet, Sgt Friday cop, but one that wore the blue, the boots, the service cap, the badge, the…gun…and holster.
*OH YEAAAH*
Not a doubt in my mind.
Thing is, I was never around cops per se, at least not for a few years. 
So all I had for ready reference was the local service station guy. The ‘almost a cop’ guy.
He had a uniform, and if I recall, had some sorta badge.
And he had a service cap. The one with the glossy bill, and high rise front.
Yeah, he was almost a cop.
I always liked stopping there.

‘Fill’er up?
‘Ethyl?’

He’d get the pump going, cranking the numbers to zero, sticking the nozzle in, flipping the lever, filling the back seat with the glorious aroma of gas fumes of which I breathed deep (couldn’t get enough).

‘Check ‘at oil?’

He lifted the hood and did….something, appearing at the driver’s door, showing Dad the dip stick, resting it in display on a really cool red rag, then tucking that rag in his back pocket. Letting half of it stick out……cool. 
Sometimes he’d go to the rack of oil, grab wunna the glass bottles with astainless steel spout, and pour in a bit of oil.
Then he’d spray the windshield with some sorta soapy liquid, wiping all that off with the magic blue towel until the grime and streaks was totally gone. All the while talking about the weather or the ‘goddamm Yankees’, or Joe Louis.
And he had BO…yeah, real big guy aroma…..wow.




Man, I wanted to be him, only I’d strap on a gun, as that was the only thing he was missing.
What a cool job!
Just doin’ that all day long.
‘Check ‘at oil?’
‘Whuddaya think about them goddamm Yankees?’
tuck
wipe
pump
….kids in the back seat, lookin’ at me in awe…wide eyes ogling my holster…and ivory gun handle….and red rag.

One day me and Dad were headin’ down the road.
Just him and me, 
and he sez, ‘Whaddya wanna be when you grow up?’

*‘A service station guy!’*

Things kinda turned south right then.
Dads.
Go figure. 
Whud he do for a living? Work in a warehouse?
Prolly jealous.







After that, I never shared my true thoughts with him….for years….decades maybe.

Heh, turns out folks rather frown on service stations guys….with guns.

But, hey, if that ever happens……..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

I'm a little partial to this photo. My first born son in 1959.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## NancyNGA

Childhood images from TV


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Oh,  To be young again !


----------



## NancyNGA

Guess who?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Guess who?
> 
> View attachment 41070


Wayne "danke schoen"?


----------



## Greyson

Me at age 12 
.






and at 15






and at 21


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Wayne "danke schoen"?


You mean as in Newton??? .. No, no!


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> Guess who?
> 
> View attachment 41070


Prince Charles, heir to the throne of Queen Elisabeth 2.


----------



## Shalimar

Greyson said:


> Me at age 12
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at 21


Very handsome, Greyson.


----------



## NancyNGA

Shalimar said:


> Prince Charles, heir to the throne of Queen Elisabeth 2.


Bingo!  

Looks like he's playing Robin Hood.


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Looks like he's playing Robin Hood.


Yes it does!


----------



## Greyson

Anyone for Conkers ?
.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren

Look at the colour of the water, they were probably dirtier when they came out than when they went in !


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Looks like he's playing Robin Hood.


The furniture should have tipped me off.


----------



## Meanderer

Mixed emotions at the Circus


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Images of Child Labor in America 1908 -1912


----------



## Wren

Meanderer's images remind us, back in history childhood wasn't so good for many poor kids...


----------



## Pappy

My first born son and his first Christmas. He is almost at retirement age now. 
Our rented apartment. Flowers on the wall, rug and furniture. Yikes.


----------



## merlin




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Gary O'

We lived pretty much at the end of the line back in the early fifties.

No toys to speak of

Had a pet chikin for entertainment





Then

Proceeded to a bona fide pet…dog





But

Few human pals early on

Some things don’t change

Or 

Maybe just come back around







No complaints


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AZ Jim

AZ Jim circa 1938


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Interesting picture, Pappy.  I wonder if that dog is real, or a statue.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## merlin

I did actually experience this event ........VE Day Celebrations 1945 in Worcester my home town, I was only 4 years old, but the sheer number of people and the joy and exuberance imprinted it on my mind, I have lots of memory snapshots here and on Bridge Street, down to the river with boats festooned with lights......... I can even remember a sense of being bewildered by it all..













I don't remember Winston outside the Guild Hall though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​



​


----------



## Meanderer

Churchill as a child


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Looks like the little guy is working on the garage floor.  Love the tin can lifts, and the sailor hat on the seat??!


----------



## Meanderer

Halloween?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> My first born son and his first Christmas. He is almost at retirement age now.
> Our rented apartment. Flowers on the wall, rug and furniture. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 41669



That looks like a very nice home for over half a century ago, Pappy...


----------



## hollydolly

This is the actual slums of Glasgow  Scotland where my father and all of his siblings grew up in the 20's , 30's and 40's... their only play area was the filthy rat ridden Midden called the back court, where all the children played together. The flats were tiny, usually only one or 2 bedrooms...some only one room where everyone slept as well as cooked and bathed...

This photo was taken in 1920 6 years before my father was born..( the 5th child of 16)... they only had 3 bedrooms, (which was bigger than most people had) and one scullery which served as a livingroom and kitchen and also had a double bed in a recess where my grandparents slept.. and one indoor toilet.. no bathroom...they all had to go to the public baths a mile away  to have a bath... 

They were lucky because there's was the only flat with an indoor toilet, every family in the tenement block  had to share an outdoor toilet on each apartment floor...so sometimes there would be up to 4 familes sharing one public toilet.. on each landing 

Unbelievably most of these slums weren't demolished until the 1960's 


My grandfathers' flat was the one in the picture with the group of people standing outside the kitchen window... and next to the rear  communal entrance


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

before my dog

I had a pet chikin


aaand a somewhat full cloth diaper 






(not much has changed)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> before my dog
> 
> I had a pet chikin
> 
> 
> aaand a somewhat full cloth diaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not much has changed)


...looks like you're planning to build a one chicken coop?


----------



## Pappy

I love this photo.


----------



## Meanderer

Unsure how old I am here 3  maybe...hard to see I am holding a baseball.  A prop?  Don't remember. My Dad and older Brother may have been catching?  Lotta pictures taken beside my Aunt's clothes pole.


Jimmy


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Me at 4 years old.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

:lol:  That was my mother's goal Meanderer!


----------



## Pappy

Yes, they had cameras back then. Mom and me, 1939 and 1941.


----------



## NancyNGA

At 3, or 4?  (What can I say, it was a windy day. )


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

1950's ride on the monorail in the toy department of a local department store was always a big treat, today it would probably be illegal!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Warren Bernard reaches for his father's hand in New Westminster, Canada

"Wait for me Daddy"!





Warren was reunited with his Father Jack Bernard, when he returned from World War II.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

B-A-N-J-O...and Banjo was his name, Oh!



NancyNGA said:


>


----------



## Marie5656

*The first fish.  Yep, that IS me, broken arm and all.  But what an image of childhood...right?*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

Keep the pot boiling!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember those Christmas pageants?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember the tin litho toys with all of the sharp edges?


----------



## Meanderer

January 01, 1918
Douglas and Victor Ziegler, with bowl haircuts, box for the wounded soldiers of the Fox Hills Hospital at the Central Opera House in New York circa 1918.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

These lucky fellas are in New Zealand eating ice cream in the back of an old pickup truck, those were the days!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

I remember this as torture.  Too young. Rather be riding a bike.


----------



## Seeker

Me and dolly.........


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

1940 - Dubuque Iowa, City Mission soup kitchen by John Vachon.


----------



## Pappy

Water, mud and kids playing. Great combo.


----------



## Aunt Bea

1950's Los Angeles.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

This old photograph of Fats Domino and his family makes me think of Easter when I was a kid.

The look on Mrs. D's face is priceless!

I suppose that I would look that way after getting everybody dressed up and out the door!


----------



## Wren

I imagine Mrs D had plenty of help getting the children ready Aunt Bea ! 

Enjoying an Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Life Magazine cover, 1947.


----------



## Aunt Bea

1910-Alabama, young mill workers.

It must have been a big day when you finally saved enough to buy a pair of shoes.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

May 20, 1922, Salvation Army doughnut eating contest.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Young skater with safety cushion. Netherlands, 1933.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>



 awwww this picture is beyond CUTE!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

the slums of Glasgow 1960's.... yep you read it right *1960's *


----------



## Wren

Keeping cool in the fifties !


----------



## Meanderer

The Baker Street Irregulars


----------



## Ferocious

*Conkers anyone?*

I used to spend many hours playing 'Conkers'.......did you?   :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Serena77

*Care-free days!*


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

Illustrations of childhood, more here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jose Trinidad


----------



## Pappy

My younger days with my animal friends.


----------



## hollydolly

Some of these pics are fabulous!! There will never be photos like it again....


----------

